# Metacam for Horses



## Bossanova (22 June 2009)

My vet was telling me yesterday that Metacam has recently been licensed for horses in the UK and it's set to take over from bute/ danilon in a range of applications.
Apparently it's more effective, especially for limb pain but it's not so suitable for long term use. It's great for horses who wont eat bute in their feed as it's in an easy to squirt liquid form.


----------



## SilverSkye (22 June 2009)

Have seen fantastic results in dogs, friends 22 year old JRT is thriving on it, being non steroidal it will be very useful for laminitics as well.  It can only be a bonus to have another option of pain relief and being a liquid it would be much easier to feed.


----------



## kellyeaton (22 June 2009)

it worked well on my rabbit!


----------



## hellspells (22 June 2009)

I'm not convinced it will take over completely from Danillon/equipalazone etc.  Metacam is a extremely useful drug but as you mentioned it is not suitable for long term use due to its effects on the liver/kidneys (and even the stomach if used incorrectly).

For short periods though I think it is very valuable - however vets still seem a little vary of px it - even though its now been liscenced for 2 years.  It will be interesting to see what happens in the long term.


----------



## connie1288 (22 June 2009)

Oakham gave Mary metacam after she punctured her knee at Brigstock, reasons, she will only have bute in a paste (costs me a fortune) and most importantly it has a shorter withdrawal period that bute which meant in theory she would have been able to compete the next weekend as she was entered.
However it was also very expensive and an injection, so i can see it has its uses but dont think it will take over in most cases.


----------



## Bossanova (22 June 2009)

You can get an oral form and cant be that expensive (havent seen the bill yet) as my vet wouldnt ever give us something unecessarily expensive- she knows the budget we work to!


----------



## PucciNPoni (22 June 2009)

My vet has given us metacam for a few things.  My horse LOVES the stuff (she tries to lick the syringe after!).  So i would go with the easy to administer bit.  Seems to do the job, but I can't compare as I haven't used anything else on her.


----------



## hellspells (22 June 2009)

Bossanova - for the size of the bottles (oral) I don't think it works out expensive (but working from memory on this).

But the injection form is expensive!


----------



## chestnut cob (22 June 2009)

M was given Metacam when he had his hocks done instead of bute.  Vet said it's more palatable (he had it in his feed with no fuss), more effective and according to him, causes less trouble in the long run than bute...


----------



## chevs (22 June 2009)

Hi

I've been using metacam on my laminitic mare after she got stomach trouble from being on danilon.

She takes it no problem by mouth.  It's £39 per bottle which lasts her 5 days, so much more expensive than danilon.

Seems to be working well for my mare , I am cutting her dose down now tho as she's been on it for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## hellybelly6 (24 June 2009)

My cat was in a trial developing a feline version.  The ironic thing is, she cant have the cat version, she has to stay on the canine one.  She loves it.

I didnt know they did a horse version.


----------

